# cold air intake



## 04 5gto7 (Mar 25, 2009)

i want to get a cold air intake for my stock 04

the aem and k&n seem very similar in price and hp gains so i'm kind of torn. any suggestions please?


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

They do nearly the same thing, all depends on how you want it to look not considering the price


----------



## 04 5gto7 (Mar 25, 2009)

k thanks


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

04 5gto7 said:


> i want to get a cold air intake for my stock 04
> 
> the aem and k&n seem very similar in price and hp gains so i'm kind of torn. any suggestions please?


Save your money unless you buy one that actually nets you a real gain in hp,the cone types are just sucking hot air from the engine bay.I think the stock box is just fine.

The Vararam is now being pre ordered I believe,looks to be the real deal.


----------



## george g (Mar 26, 2009)

summit sells a trick flow cai for $220


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

i would leave the stock one in also! i am trying to find a stock air box to put back in my car.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

honestly, there really isn't that big of a difference between most of them, so you should just go with whatever one you like the looks of best

I'm actually going to be building my own within the next month or so


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Ram air will make a significant difference in hp gain. 
All those others that claim HP gains are all blowing hot air:lol:

The stock box works fine.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

raspantienator said:


> Ram air will make a significant difference in hp gain.
> All those others that claim HP gains are all blowing hot air:lol:
> 
> The stock box works fine.


the Vararam isn't going to be ram air. it "seals" against a blanket and with two inlets and a sloppy TB seal it's just air blowing into a holey box.


----------

